# So, who wants to buy my AB Betta's twin?



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG! This fish is so close to the same, but there is a hint of dark red on his belly fin. I still think he is worth a home! Come on people!!! DO IT!:-D











http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303689583


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

He's breathtaking, but I'm at my 1 Betta limit, lol.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

... Might have to.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Burd said:


> ... Might have to.


OMG DO IT! We can share pictures!!!


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> OMG DO IT! We can share pictures!!!


I've never used aquabid before so I've gotta wait for them to process my account.  Otherwise after dawdling around thinking about it, I probably... will. >>;


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Burd said:


> I've never used aquabid before so I've gotta wait for them to process my account.  Otherwise after dawdling around thinking about it, I probably... will. >>;


If you do I will talk you though it so you know what I went through


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> If you do I will talk you though it so you know what I went through


Just out of curiosity... how did you pay? Just paypal? Do you know if they'd accept Bill Me Later, if you know what it is? (Paypal's credit brother)


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Burd said:


> Just out of curiosity... how did you pay? Just paypal? Do you know if they'd accept Bill Me Later, if you know what it is? (Paypal's credit brother)


I did paypal. Was the easiest. Look at the breeder to see what payments he takes. I used linda as a trans shipper and she takes paypal too.

Was just the best way to go. Also, with paypal, if you send $ as a gift it wont take out the extra fees. ^_^


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Bill Me Later is paypal's line of credit. Almost everything online takes it now. I'd ask the seller directly but I can't even send a message until they review my account. I might have the cash on paypal when they review my account but right now, it's empty.  Hence why I'd like to put it on bill me later.

Oh well.. patience I suppose :<


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Burd said:


> Bill Me Later is paypal's line of credit. Almost everything online takes it now. I'd ask the seller directly but I can't even send a message until they review my account. I might have the cash on paypal when they review my account but right now, it's empty.  Hence why I'd like to put it on bill me later.
> 
> Oh well.. patience I suppose :<


I have the breeders email. I will sent to you in a note. He responds pretty fast. If the fish does not sell, maybe he will hold him for you ^_^

$ is $ either way for them.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Gah! There is 1 bid already! you better hurry >.<


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, I was pretty sad when I saw that.. I e-mailed them and they thought I was the bidder. My account wasn't approved until after she placed the bid. Meh 

Might still try though... we'll see.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

:V

Current high bidder is moi. 
Now I shall go be nervous.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey guys! For those wanting a fish like my AB boy I found another!

He is at $25 now!

BID BID BID!!!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1304395951


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol! If only I had the space.  He is just beautiful!


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I didn't get the other one... but I'll keep an eye on this boy.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Burd said:


> I didn't get the other one... but I'll keep an eye on this boy.


You better!

I know you want one! ;-)


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Look at this boy!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1304034009


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Damn that french jerk... he's bid on every last fish I've wanted..


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

burd said:


> damn that french jerk... He's bid on every last fish i've wanted..


xd.....at war with the french!!!


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> xd.....at war with the french!!!


seriously, I clicked the link and he was available. a simple refresh and he had a bid on it... I want to smack him.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Burd said:


> seriously, I clicked the link and he was available. a simple refresh and he had a bid on it... I want to smack him.


what one? this first link there was a bid from Stephenie. The second one didn't have a bid...or does he now?

I am gunna go see.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Hadn't noticed the second one. Let me see about finances...


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I guess my transshipper would be the one in GA. I'm in PA... would he make it on priority shipping you think? D:


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

What do you link of this guy???










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1304033761

He is $30 though :/


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> What do you link of this guy???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't afford him... I'd be really, really stretching it with the other guy already, but I can manage. The problem is paying for shipping. So ****ing much D:


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Burd said:


> I guess my transshipper would be the one in GA. I'm in PA... would he make it on priority shipping you think? D:


I think he would do fine. Just contact your trans shipper before you buy/bid what ever you wanna do and find out their prices and stuff. The fater you do things the faster you get your fish. And if you don't feel like waiting at home for the fish you can follow the tracking # to your post office and schedule a pic up there early in the morning like I did.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Burd said:


> Can't afford him... I'd be really, really stretching it with the other guy already, but I can manage. The problem is paying for shipping. So ****ing much D:


Priority shipping for me as $28.20. Email or call if there is a number to see what your trans shipper would be. Some can be cheaper.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1304034009

With this one you can buy him now for $22.00.....then lets say your trans shipper is also $28.20 by guess...that would make your fish $50.20 in all.

Since you are using paypal, make sure you send it out as a gift payment so it does not take out those stupid fees.

Good luck with whatever you choose. I will help you the best I can with what I know during your process ^_^


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

D: D: D:

I bought him, the green dragon, on buy it now.
DOWN WITH THE FRENCH.

Now to get him home D:


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Burd said:


> D: D: D:
> 
> I bought him, the green dragon, on buy it now.
> DOWN WITH THE FRENCH.
> ...


OMG CONGRATS!!!!!

Now its time for the trans shipper!

What I did was pay the breeder his half right away.

Contact my trans shpper for prices on priority shipping for 1 betta.

Email them ALL your shipping info.

And you just go from there!

When your trans shipper ships the fish you will get an email fora tracking #.

keep an eye on where he goes so you know. I would pick him up when your post office opens so you dont have to wait till 3pm for your mail to arrive.

Good luck!

Keep me posted!:-D


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Hooooooooooooooooooooooo!

We shall have fishy brothers yet!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Burd said:


> Hooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> We shall have fishy brothers yet!


YES!

Now we can look out for females together and maybe breed and share spawns!!! OMG!


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

:V

Yes plz.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Burd said:


> :V
> 
> Yes plz.


sooo...what are you naming yours?


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Haven't decided entirely, but it has to stay within my regime of LOZ names... I was thinking perhaps Mikau, after the guitarist zora link takes the shape of in Majora's Mask :V

Or King Zora II... can't decide.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Burd said:


> Haven't decided entirely, but it has to stay within my regime of LOZ names... I was thinking perhaps Mikau, after the guitarist zora link takes the shape of in Majora's Mask :V
> 
> Or King Zora II... can't decide.


I LOVE MIKAU!!!

LOL! and I see you changed your avatar already XD

Now you have to make a post about your new fish!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW that seller has some nice fish! I LOVE these two:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303969203

And:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1304033436

Can't afford them - nor do I have the space - but I sure wish I had them!!!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> WOW that seller has some nice fish! I LOVE these two:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303969203
> 
> ...


I just bought the black copper's sibling female lol (for breeding to one of my current HMs). Should arrive in Linda's shipment next week. I still haven't decided if I'm going to buy the male yet though. I've been looking at him for the last week. He's gorgeous but I don't think I have the room for another male!


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> WOW that seller has some nice fish! I LOVE these two:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303969203
> 
> ...


I saw that first one and was like O.O want


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

DarkMoon17 said:


> I just bought the black copper's sibling female lol (for breeding to one of my current HMs). Should arrive in Linda's shipment next week. I still haven't decided if I'm going to buy the male yet though. I've been looking at him for the last week. He's gorgeous but I don't think I have the room for another male!


Lucky. I have been passing through so many females that I want for my boy. I am testing his breeding behavior with one of my delta females right now. He has a huge next and is very sweet to her. He lets her look around all she wants and only flares and wiggles at the nest. Its super cute! He does not chase her at all. Been testing this for a few hours. Its like they are living together XD


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> Lucky. I have been passing through so many females that I want for my boy. I am testing his breeding behavior with one of my delta females right now. He has a huge next and is very sweet to her. He lets her look around all she wants and only flares and wiggles at the nest. Its super cute! He does not chase her at all. Been testing this for a few hours. Its like they are living together XD


haha careful or you're going to get some unintentional babies! I would think "testing" like that would be stressful for them? Did you condition them beforehand? Just curious~

Actually, if you see a male you like on aquabid then you can always email the breeder to see if they have a female you can buy. They will usually give you pictures if you ask. That's how I get all my females since they don't sell girls on aquabid as much. There are a few guys on there that might have compatible sisters


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

DarkMoon17 said:


> haha careful or you're going to get some unintentional babies! I would think "testing" like that would be stressful for them? Did you condition them beforehand? Just curious~
> 
> Actually, if you see a male you like on aquabid then you can always email the breeder to see if they have a female you can buy. They will usually give you pictures if you ask. That's how I get all my females since they don't sell girls on aquabid as much. There are a few guys on there that might have compatible sisters


I just took her out. And yes, they have been getting the treatment for a while. Females have been set, male started as soon as I got him home.

They were still fine. The female had her bars, but she was more interested in looking around the tank 

Poor males is like "What gives?"


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

LilChiiiiiii I got a female green dragon to go with mine! Hehehe... It was from an American seller too. Might want to keep a look out. Altogether, she'll cost me another $28 including shipping. Cheaper than from Thailand.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Burd said:


> LilChiiiiiii I got a female green dragon to go with mine! Hehehe... It was from an American seller too. Might want to keep a look out. Altogether, she'll cost me another $28 including shipping. Cheaper than from Thailand.


DARN YOU!!! Did you get the male yet???


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> DARN YOU!!! Did you get the male yet???


No... unfortunately I missed the ship date to hopdiggity by two days so I have to wait another week or so before he'll even get to the US. I should have the girl in a couple days though.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Burd said:


> No... unfortunately I missed the ship date to hopdiggity by two days so I have to wait another week or so before he'll even get to the US. I should have the girl in a couple days though.


WHAA? How could you miss the ship date >.<

I hope he will be ok :-?


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm sure he's fine. He's still in Thailand, and I'd assume being taken decent care of by Blimp.. I missed the ship date from Blimp33 to hopdiggity and blimp only ships once every 2 weeks. That's how I missed it :/


----------



## kove32 (May 5, 2011)

You guys need to find me a betta just like the ones you posted! Ah, I have been searching aquabid forever, to no avail


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

kove32 said:


> You guys need to find me a betta just like the ones you posted! Ah, I have been searching aquabid forever, to no avail


They're most definitely not hard to find! I see a couple news one almost every day on AB. They're typically called "Green Dragon" so put that into search and I'd imagine you'd find what you're looking for. 

Here's some pretty ones! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1304925696
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1305106028 (Female)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1305270806

Looks like the pickin's are slim today but the seller blimp33 puts them up all the time. That's where we got ours.


----------



## kove32 (May 5, 2011)

Hey thanks so much! It is great to have someone helping! This is the first time I'm going to be ordering a Betta fish! I think I have done plenty of research. I find it funny how I have owned about every species of fish from piranha to bass, yet the Betta fish has the biggest variety! Haha


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

kove32 said:


> Hey thanks so much! It is great to have someone helping! This is the first time I'm going to be ordering a Betta fish! I think I have done plenty of research. I find it funny how I have owned about every species of fish from piranha to bass, yet the Betta fish has the biggest variety! Haha


Found a couple more on there for ya. Some are even right here in the US :>

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1304875980
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1304876056

Looks like the person we both got ours from (Blimp33) is all out of green dragons for the time being. :/


----------

